# Irresponsible pet owners



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I haven't been a member of this forum for a long time but what I have come to realise and what I expected is that we all love our rats very much. 

A lot of posts are shared because people are asking for advice because they have a sick rat. Sometimes it isn't serious and people can share advice on how to help the rats small problem.

However it is very unsettling and worrying that so many posts are by people asking for advice when they clearly have a very very poorly rat who obviously needs medical treatment from a vet. Why don't you take them to the vets??? Why don't you have a savings account for your animals just incase they get poorly??? Why did you get animals in the first place if you can't afford vetinary care. 

It makes me angry because its usually unnessasary suffering that can easily be 
Treated. 

I'm sorry if the status of this message seems inappropriate to you all but it really does make me upset! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Some people may have limited funds. They probably have enough to take their rat to the vet if they need it, but like you said, sometimes it isn't serious and the problem can be taken care of at home. If someone told them what the problem was and that only a vet could help, I'm sure they would take their rat to the vet.
Now, there are of course exceptions, but those are few.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

I agree I was on a diffrent web site the other day I can't recall its name but a girl had posted that one of her rats tail had been ripped off and was asking what to do! Some people just don't need to own rats!! I mean why do you need to ask what to do you rats freakin tail just got ripped off take her to the vet!! And when she said she didn't have any money for a vet I wanted to strangle her!!


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I agree with Capistrono... limited funds is a big issue lately. And also, keep in mind, not a lot of vets even SEE rats. I only have two in my area, one is expensive and the other is inexperienced. I don't care to waste a bunch of money to treat the sniffles if I can do it at home by consulting people online who have more experience with that stuff than the vets in my area do. 
Some people though... I feel ya. Rat's tail is ripped off and the first thing you do is ask a forum?? Maybe these people are younger kids who do not have the means to take their pets to the vet/parents don't care. A lot of kids get rats from their parents since they are an awesome pet that the parent equates to a hamster or a mouse, etc. Small & furry & in a cage!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

What bothers me is when people post on Yahoo!answers saying that their pet rat is essentially dying and asking what to do; "and don't say vet because it is not an option!" That's why I wish you had to show ID to prove you are 18 to purchase any animal...they just "ask", and who wouldn't lie? Then there are the parents who let their kids get whatever they want so long as they can pay for the supplies, not even bloody thinking about medical care! I read about some girl who wanted to clip her birds wings at home because "we can't take a BIRD to a vet!" and ended up clipping it so severely and badly that it was bloodied.

I've had to take out my first credit card to cover unforeseen medical costs. I can't tap into my savings unless I don't want to go to graduate school. However, some vets can be understanding. I've gotten discounts or "free" service because they know I'd rather go without food than let my animal die from a treatable condition. But that's just me, taking things to the extreme.

I don't think I have too many pets just because unforeseen medical costs can swamp me. I didn't know my rat would be the wrong gender; that my bird would tangle himself in string or charge the window at 1000mph. I don't think it is irresponsible that I try to find solutions online before going to the vet - could a vet do anything when my rat sprained her ankle? not really. Could the vet help my bird born with a bad leg? no.The irresponsibility comes when you are no longer willing to seek medical attention when it is evident it is needed. i think it is fine to wait a day or two to see if it something alarming.


I just wish it wasn't $20 to see my dog, $80 for a parakeet, and $40 for a rat, at three different vets.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree with what was said above. There are few vets in my area, so if I want to see one that will actually examine them for a reasonable price I have to schedule an appointment 2-3 weeks in advance due to work because that vet lives 2 hours away from my house and that's a huge drive. 

I have vets in my area, but they are very expensive, and often do not care about the animal. For instance the vet down my street charges 50 dollars just to see a rat, an extra 25 for a diagnosis (keep in mind there is a follow-up appointment which is another 50 if you don't have more than one follow-up appointment), 35 dollars for 7 rat doses of Baydril, 36-40 dollars for 14-20 rat doses of Doxy, 400 dollars for X-Rays in which rats are put to sleep through the needle kind of like surgery, and depending on the surgery about 350- 1,000 dollars or more. 

Besides prices, the vet is not very knowledgable. Every time I see her with Molly, Molly ends up with scratches due to this lady's giant manicured nails. The only thing that Molly ever gets prescribed is Doxy because she's not "sick enough" for Baydril. Molly has come to build up a giant resistance to Doxy, but is not allowed Baydril. This vet offers no other antibiotics for rats except those two. Many vets in my area are exactly the same as this one (minus the manicured nails). 

So yes, I could take my rats to the vet in less than an hour (if it is an emergency) , but more than likely I will come back disappointed and unsatisfied or I could wait a few weeks and take them to a vet that lives several hours away. In any case, if I were to choose option two I would like to make my rats for comfortable while I wait out that vet visit. 

However, all that being said. A few weeks from now I might be trying another vet that's a little closer. Their prices are about the same as any other vet in my area, but the lady who looks at the rats has rats of her own.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Jbird that is what I meant when I said I think it's okay to get help off a forum when it's a small problems - a case of the sniffles is what I would class as a small problem. 

Vets are expensive and I believe all pet owners should be prepared for the worst. My horse has his own bank account, I could afford a months break in Australia with the amount in there - but I am prepared now if he breaks his leg or has to go through major colic surgery. 

I don't know how it works in America but here in England we insure our pets so that any vet bill over an excess say like usually £100 or over the insurance would pay it. I wish that was available on rats xx

Sorry if I upset anyone, it's only intended as a healthy polite debate  xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Animal insure is available in America, but at least for me I can't shell out $40 a month for something that may or may not happen.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't think people over 18 should be the ones who are able to buy pets I've had pets all my life and I take care of them more then anyone in the house other then the dogs and cats because those were my parents choices to eat not mine, and sometimes going here for advice is easier for some people. Some just want to know if what is happening to their rats is as serious as they think now something like a tail being cut off or something that's an emergency makes sense. But also some people have many problems with their rats and the savings they have is used up and they don't have the extra money anymore to take their rat to the vet, or in my situation I can't really have a well paying job I'm 17 and my mother is off work do to surgery if something happens right now to my rats or any other animals we would take them to the vet but that would mean over 100 dollars gone that could have went to bills, the only vets I have in my area are 2 hours away an I don't drive I don't trust myself soon would have to wait for my father to get home to just drive me there. You have said you don't mean for this to be offensive and i understand that but there are lots of people under the age of 18 on here that could take better care of their animals then someone over 18 it really depends on how responsible that person is. Now when Christmas comes I plan on buying a new phone and then maybe some clothes after that the rest of the money is going to be for my pets. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

I know what you're saying, Crezzard. I've seen those posts and just can't help but facepalm. *bangs head on the table*

Unfortunately, some people just don't save up the money for emergency vet care like they should and end up blinded when something does happen. It happened to our family recently when our dog was hit by a car. Luckily we have pet health insurance, but it didn't cover much of the cost in this situation and we were lucky enough to have a family member who payed for the entire thing because we were stuck in a bad place. We had just bought a new house literally 24 hours before it happened, just payed the bills, just payed rent on the house we were living in, and just payed the board fee for my horse. Those situations suck, but they happen. 


All I can say is pet insurance is worth the cost, but always have a savings account with backup money just in case.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have to disagree, Mitsy. I've had pets all my life as well and looking back, I wish that my mother was more responsible wth them/us. I wonder how many lives could've been better if vet care had been involved. Like I said, I don't think it is bad to try and get advice on the situation or to wait to see how things turn out (I've waited plenty of times before to see how things would be).

The over 18-thing isn''t a responsibility thing with general care; what it boils down to is the ability to save a living creature in need.

I also have a poor-paying part-time job and am putting myself through college with insufficient financial aid. However, I can take out a credit card and can drive. My vet is located about an hour away, the only one with experience and expertise in rat care -- it'll be two hours when I move. It's a bad neighbourhood and the drive terrifies me, but those are excuses with a life fading away.

Someone over 18 can do those things. Or, if there parents have a sense of responsibility towards the animal, they can. That's why either the parent should be there for the purchasing or the adopter should be over 18. A feeble attempt to guarantee well-being.

Pet care isn't about being able to afford food, bedding, and a good home. It isn't just loving your animals; many people can meet those requirements. It's a lot like having children; you have to be prepared for 2am trips to the emergency room and shelling out hundreds of dollars, money you don't have.


----------



## Soosler (Jul 25, 2013)

just to add I clip my own bird wings its east but requires 2 people, one to hold the wiggling bird and one to cut!


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

I realize that not everyone can afford to take their pet, regardless of the type of pet, to the vet at the drop of a hat. Sometimes things happen and it's just not financially possible. 

At the same time I see people on forums asking about dosage for meds. They claim their "vet" gave them this or that medication and they need to know "dosage". I would have thought the vet would have told them the dosage. So, in instances like that, it would seem some people are self medicating their pets. I don't have a problem with that. As long as their pet is getting the proper meds for what it needs. What I have a problem with is they seem to be "pretending" they took them to the vet, but the vet mysteriously forgot to tell them the dosage. WOW!! How could a vet do that to a patient?!?!?! Maybe they even took the pet to a vet before and they prescribed meds and then the next time the pet got sick the owner made the choice to get the meds cheaper, to save money, and that's why they need dosage. Still, they're saying they got meds from a "vet"....... and now they need the dosage. Just doesn't make sense. If a person asks a question, they should be "honest" about the situation and not tell people what they think they want to hear, rather than the truth. 

Obviously for serious injuries/problems the pet should always be taken to the vet. Even if a person can't afford to treat the pet, in a more serious situation, they "should" be able to afford to have them humanely put down. At the very least, a person should have money set aside for that. 

Then there are situations that are simple things you can do at home for your pets. External parasites, small cuts or bites, dietary needs, sexing, new home sneezes, housing needs, bedding materials, toys, etc...... Things like this are simple. They don't require a vet. So, asking questions about these things make sense. 

So, for me, it's about responsible pet care and "honesty". Be responsible with your pets and be honest about the situation. Don't make up a "story".


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

You may not agree but I do I am under 18 and know I treat my animals and take better care of them then other people I know that are older then 18 that's all I'm saying and yes you may be able to drive but there are many people that can't for emotional reasons or other reasons. You can't just put down an age group and assume they are not able to take care if their animals. If my animals start to show any signs of being sick I'm at my parents telling them constantly that I need this for them or this to make sure they get what they need. Pet care isn't about the food and bedding only but it's part of it I bought all the toys and stuff my rats have if I didn't they would only have their cage and food and one hammock because they are my own pets along with my hamsters right now my hamster has a skin problem I didn't take her to the vet I did my research and found out what was wrong and found out what to do for her. I just hate when people think people under 18 can not care for their animals properly when they can. I am sorry but I now find this thread offensive. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

In my first post I meant they should be able to not that they shouldn't be able to buy pets. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Nvm reread it wrong. Haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Misty I created this thread and haven't once brought age into the equation... Or having a driving license, I don't drive. When my pets are sick I take the bus. 

The thread is about having the funds set aside in case of emergency. Whether this is putting aside £10 into a savings account every week for a few months before you adopt the pet and carrying on with the £10 into the savings account I think that's manageable for most people. There are no excuses. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

I know more about rats than my vet- and I'm no expert. I've noticed many people come here to get proper dosages because vets are notorious for prescribing inappropriate levels of meds for rats. I agree that people should be financially ready to care for their pets but with an animal who is mainly seen as reptile food, (at least where I live) that often means at-home care. I think people asking those types of questions here are being responsible by seeking help. It's the people who don't research that make me uncomfortable.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I think maybe in England things are a lot stricter. It is illegal to feed a snake a live animal in our country as it is illegal to knowingly sell a rat as food. My vets are very good and have a special unit especially for rats so I guess I'm lucky in that respect and also ignorant maybe to the fact I imagined all vets would be good at their job and if rats weren't their strong subject I'd expect them to refer me to someone who's good with them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Crezzard said:


> Misty I created this thread and haven't once brought age into the equation... Or having a driving license, I don't drive. When my pets are sick I take the bus.
> 
> The thread is about having the funds set aside in case of emergency. Whether this is putting aside £10 into a savings account every week for a few months before you adopt the pet and carrying on with the £10 into the savings account I think that's manageable for most people. There are no excuses.
> 
> ...


I know you did and I understand that you were just talking about people not being responsible with funds and stuff for their pets. But then people started bring in an age group and I found that kind of rude to think that people under 18 are not able to take care d their pets. Other people brought up this stuff not you. I agree people should have money set aside for their pets but when they use up that money and don't have enough or away to the vet that's when they should come here if it is serious and they have nothing they can do yet. It just upset me to think people can put an age on a responsible pet owner. That is all do I guess it isn't the whole thread but certain topics that have came up in this thread. Sorry for putting down the whole thread but it was how I was feeling at the time. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

Crezzard said:


> I think maybe in England things are a lot stricter. It is illegal to feed a snake a live animal in our country as it is illegal to knowingly sell a rat as food. My vets are very good and have a special unit especially for rats so I guess I'm lucky in that respect and also ignorant maybe to the fact *I imagined all vets would be good at their job and if rats weren't their strong subject I'd expect them to refer me to someone who's good with them. *
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, in many places here there is no one for them to refer you to. It sucks.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Vets in my area, will consult with other vets that do specialize in exotic pets. Rats are considered "exotic pets". Vets have the internet with a wealth of information in regards to dosage. 

I highly doubt that vets are "notorious" in giving "wrong dosages". Especially since they could reference the exact same info that's given on this forum, from a much more reliable source. In other words, it wouldn't be hear say.... so to speak. If vets were so "negligent" in their ability to give proper dosage information. They'd lose their license and be subject to many lawsuits. Vets invest time, money and effort to become Veterinarians. They don't take their job lightly. I'm sure some make mistakes from time to time. I don't think any of them are "notorious" for doing things wrong "all the time". Dosages are pretty basic and paramount in the recovery of a sick animals.

If anyone has found Vets that are "notorious" for giving bad dosage information. Perhaps they should list the names of these vets, so perspective rat owners can avoid them.


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

All you have to do is search (not necessarily here but online in general) for people asking questions about giving their rats meds and you'll find tons of people who were instructed to give their rats meds that were too low strength. Or they were told to give them for too short of a period of time. I ran into it over and over when I was double checking my own rat's URI prescription.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

HeatherElle said:


> All you have to do is search (not necessarily here but online in general) for people asking questions about giving their rats meds and you'll find tons of people who were instructed to give their rats meds that were too low strength. Or they were told to give them for too short of a period of time. I ran into it over and over when I was double checking my own rat's URI prescription.


Anyone can say anything about what they were "told". That doesn't mean that's what happened. It could be a case where someone purchased meds online and said they got them from a vet. Without names, dates, dosages prescribed, etc... It means nothing. To date, nobody has ever scanned the paperwork from the vet and offered it as proof of negligence. 

There would need to be first hand experiences from actual people that have actual proof of what happened. I have searched the internet for such "proof". All I've found is what "someone said happened". No proof was supplied. Like I said, "anyone can say anything". That doesn't make it fact.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

The more annoying thing is when people ask such basic questions on here. It's like, why didn't you do at least a quick Google before getting them?! It's not exactly hard for goodness sake.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

ratclaws said:


> The more annoying thing is when people ask such basic questions on here. It's like, why didn't you do at least a quick Google before getting them?! It's not exactly hard for goodness sake.


I agree 100%.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Crezzard said:


> I haven't been a member of this forum for a long time but what I have come to realise and what I expected is that we all love our rats very much.
> 
> A lot of posts are shared because people are asking for advice because they have a sick rat. Sometimes it isn't serious and people can share advice on how to help the rats small problem.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry if some of our situations make you upset and I don't know how vet care is over in the U.K. so I hope I don't offend you or anything.

I live in the U.S. and money for me is very very tight because I go to school and the only money I get is every three months from financial aid for basic living and school expenses. My rat suddenly got ill without me noticing it until four days ago. Neither of my girls have been sick before so I did post asking for help and advice because I've never dealt with this before.

It makes me a bit angry when people assume something about others when they don't know the full situation at all.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

So I have read this thread and one thing that has gone unsaid is this - rats do not live long, and many people are unwilling to shell out large amounts of money for a pet that rarely lives past 2 years. I myself am not like that, but the constant refrain of 'go to the vet' for every time a rat 'gets poorly' (whatever that means) is not something I could or would do. 

Before anyone is unsympathetic to this sort of answer, remember that many vets do not treat rats or don't treat rats very well (see my thread on my rat Pepper). It is even worse for the mice people - there is nothing most vets will do for mice except euthy.


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

What hurts me most is its not the pet owner but the parents. I've seen way to many times where someone will post something terrible, they are panicking and their parents will not drive them or pay for the vet bill. They come to the forums to get help because the "responsible" adult won't. Of course its the parents that buy the pet and won't follow up paying for it and that young person obviously dosn't have money or a job because again, the "responsible" adult usually takes care of all things money. I've seen it online and had to calm a friends 10ry old kid brother in person because his mother wouldn't take his clearly seriously injured animal to the emergency vet (I was 15, didn't drive and was terrified of this women)

My boyfriend will only pay so much for "a $13 animal". He's not heartless but he was raised in an environment where underdeveloped baby chicks where culled by his dad and his dad explaining why it had to be done. His parents also bought him two mice to teach him responsibility. Low and behold one of those mice was preggers and, well...the situation escalated quickly and violently for an 8ry to handle. He described it as bins and bins of mice he was trying to keep from killing each other. The only "help" he got from his parents is when his dad packed them all up and let them go somewhere(red flags, red flags everywhere) Totally screwed him up. He has never really let himself be attatched to animals the same way since. I also never looked at his parents the same way again. 

I was raised by a generation where a vet was a luxury and they never quite forgave their parents for it. That being said it took me a while to find a vet that knew rats (and I pay for it which I'm fine with). I am so lucky I found a vet that actually owns some of her own. I first few places I called the receptionists were taken back that people actually had rats as pets which...is a really bad sign. Also...I ask before I panic and throw money at my vet. I see my stepfather do this with the pugs he inherrited via my mom though we tell him whats serious and whats just being a pug. He's done some many unneeded trips to the vet. As a first time rat owner and a librarian I've researched hours and yet my adorable buggers still do things that I didn't prepare for.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I mainly treat my rats at home. Like said above you can find all the dosage and health problems online and how to treat it. I feel a lot of rat health issues are cut and dry. You look at the symptoms your rat is having and then find what is wrong with them and the proper treatment. The only time I've ever taken my rat to the vet was for pyometra. Everything else gets treated at home with home remedies or bird/fish antibiotics. The only thing I NEED a vet for is surgery or meds other than antibiotics. 

I know this has happened to many unsuspecting people. They go to the pet store get a rat expecting them to not have a mass amount of health problems and then they fall in love and find out the hard way that rats are not the healthiest animal. People get small animals because they can't afford a cat or dog but then they realize they've made a mistake rats are more expensive than cats and dogs! 

I have two rats with tumors right now that I haven't taken to the vet yet. Because of their short life span I figure they will die before the tumor causes any complications. If that isn't the case then I will have it removed or have them euthanized depending on the situation. I have on rat who is going on 2 that has had a tumor for 7 months now and it's barely grown at all. I expect her to die of other causes not related to the tumor. The rat that had pyometra had a tumor as well that was very fast growing. It grew to the size of a large grape in a little over a month. She was getting thin because of it and I was going to eventually get it removed but the pyometra appeared so I had the tumor removed at the same time. 

Some people get pets when they are at a better stage in their life and through the unfortunate things that happen they lose their job or so on. At that time the pet they could afford at one point in time they can no longer afford.


I suggest to everyone to call their vet and see how much a euthanasia is and save up that money in a jar (or better yet see if the vet will hold the money for you so you can't spend it on anything else) near the rat cage that is not to be touched PERIOD. I can understand when people can't afford to have tumors removed or surgery on their pets but they need to at least consider the pain they are in and put them out of their misery. It's only neglect when you let them suffer. You wouldn't want it done to yourself and you wouldn't do it to your children so don't let your pet suffer. They can feel too and if you have any heart it should eat you alive knowing they are suffering! 

In the instance of the rat degloving that isn't fatal and actually doesn't need vet treatment. All you need is some baytril and ibuprofen and a clean cage. Degloving is a defense mechanism that is programmed into the rats DNA and it is able to survive that in the wild. It will bleed for a bit but then it will stop. The remaining tissue will dry up and then the bone will either fall of on it's own or the rat might even bite it off. The only reason you should take it to the vet is for abs or pain meds if you don't know how to figure out the dosage yourself. '

I currently have a job and am doing well and can afford my rats. I have stocked up on meds and things I will need for home treatment and have a euth fund and then some saved up. One of my rats just died from natural causes she was healthy one day and dead the next for some unknown reason. So now I have her euth money to use for a surgery if needed.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

CherryDawn89 said:


> I'm sorry if some of our situations make you upset and I don't know how vet care is over in the U.K. so I hope I don't offend you or anything.
> 
> I live in the U.S. and money for me is very very tight because I go to school and the only money I get is every three months from financial aid for basic living and school expenses. My rat suddenly got ill without me noticing it until four days ago. Neither of my girls have been sick before so I did post asking for help and advice because I've never dealt with this before.
> 
> It makes me a bit angry when people assume something about others when they don't know the full situation at all.


You say neither of your rats got sick before and then one suddenly got ill... This is what happens, animals do suddenly get ill that's why I think it's best to have a savings account for animals. No matter how poor you are what is say like even £5 a week just to put away just incase you need it for your pets. To me it makes a lot of sense but maybe I was just raised to nip a problem straight in the bud without waiting to see if it gets worse. It's not something I ever really think about because I just do it. I just found it unusual that some people aren't prepared for the worse. When a rat gets sick its sudden, you can't wait a few weeks until you get paid sometimes..., it could kill your rat and then it's YOUR fault


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

This makes me so angry. I just turned 20 and had my rats for about 4 months now and have taken them to the vet atleast 5 times fighting lice and uri. People who dont expect vet bills should buy a fish or something much more simple. If vet isn't an option don't purchase an animal they rely on you and when they are sick they need proper attention. Frankly I am to the point of posting on posts that sau and don't say vet and say they shouldnt have bought the animal if they can't afford it. God I am 19 and can handle it. If you can't afford to take care of an animal don't buy one!!! And for the parents that buy their kids rhe pet and dont take them to the vet when needed is completely irresponsible. End of rant.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

jfrazier71 said:


> This makes me so angry. I just turned 20 and had my rats for about 4 months now and have taken them to the vet atleast 5 times fighting lice and uri. People who dont expect vet bills should buy a fish or something much more simple. If vet isn't an option don't purchase an animal they rely on you and when they are sick they need proper attention. Frankly I am to the point of posting on posts that sau and don't say vet and say they shouldnt have bought the animal if they can't afford it. God I am 19 and can handle it. If you can't afford to take care of an animal don't buy one!!! And for the parents that buy their kids rhe pet and dont take them to the vet when needed is completely irresponsible. End of rant.


That's how angry it makes me! There really are no excuses at all - if you can't afford them find a home for them with someone who can. I wanted this to be more of a debate which is why I didn't put my opinion across as strongly as you did but some of the replied on this thread are just simply idiotic and make me cringe!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

First if all, I don't agree with the statement that you have to be over 18 to get a rat. I don't agree with buying rats from stores, period. If everyone had to go through an "adoption" process with rats, similar to what you would do with a shelter or rescue, you'd likely see less irresponsible owners and less abandoned rats. Just the fact that anyone can buy a rat regardless of knowledge is what leads to irresponsible owners. Supporting pet stores that sells animals leads to more irresponsible pet owners. There will always be crap going down on Craiglist, but pet stores are the biggest problem. If you don't support a pet store, they'll make less money and sell less animals to people who can't take care of them. Most of the unwanted pocket pets I have seen in the classifieds come from pet stores. Coincidence?

Secondly, it doesn't matter if a vet visit costs $20 or $100. If you cannot afford a necessary exam or euthanasia, you are irresponsible. I am a little tired of seeing people complain about how much it costs. It depends on where you live. Where I live, the average is $70 just for a rat to be seen. There is nothing I can do about it. Either I pay or my rat does not receive treatment. I can't use "but it's cheaper in other places!" as an excuse to not he my rat vetted. If I can't afford the $70+ additional costs, I can't afford the pet. The cost of living is higher here. The cost of the vet reflects that.

Thirdly, "medical advice" really shouldn't be given on this forum. I belong to a pre-veterinary forum where medical advice is not allowed. If you ask how to perform a certain procedure, for a diagnosis or ask what drugs to buy to treat your animal, it goes against forum rules. Pre-vet students and veterinary students are not veterinarians. Most members on here are not veterinarians. Treating your rat for certain conditions without a veterinarian's recommendation is practicing medicine without a license. Just keep that in mind if your rat has a URI for several months and you are ordering drugs online that aren't working and you haven't seen a vet for advice or some other situation where your pet needs relief and you refuse to seek the advice of a professional.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

trematode said:


> First if all, I don't agree with the statement that you have to be over 18 to get a rat. I don't agree with buying rats from stores, period. If everyone had to go through an "adoption" process with rats, similar to what you would do with a shelter or rescue, you'd likely see less irresponsible owners and less abandoned rats. Just the fact that anyone can buy a rat regardless of knowledge is what leads to irresponsible owners. Supporting pet stores that sells animals leads to more irresponsible pet owners. There will always be crap going down on Craiglist, but pet stores are the biggest problem. If you don't support a pet store, they'll make less money and sell less animals to people who can't take care of them. Most of the unwanted pocket pets I have seen in the classifieds come from pet stores. Coincidence?
> 
> Secondly, it doesn't matter if a vet visit costs $20 or $100. If you cannot afford a necessary exam or euthanasia, you are irresponsible. I am a little tired of seeing people complain about how much it costs. It depends on where you live. Where I live, the average is $70 just for a rat to be seen. There is nothing I can do about it. Either I pay or my rat does not receive treatment. I can't use "but it's cheaper in other places!" as an excuse to not he my rat vetted. If I can't afford the $70+ additional costs, I can't afford the pet. The cost of living is higher here. The cost of the vet reflects that.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the not having to be over 18 to have a rat or some kind of pet. I am 17 and know I take better care of my pets then some one who is in their 30's.

I understand the buying medication and getting people to tell you how to do it and how much is practicing a medical procedure, but also some people do because their vet doesn't know anything about rats and are surprised at the fact that they have them as a pet so then when they tell them how to give the rat the medication and how much the owner is unsure of the dosage and that's how most threads here about dosage gets on here, also not all of the medication given to rats here is from a vet, like baby Tylenol for pain until you can get your rat to the vet or after surgery. 

Also with the money some people save up money for their rats but their rats get sick all the time and end up with no money saved up for them or enough money to take them to the vet, or expect it to be almost 200 dollars. My aunt took her cat in because she is super sick and had to pay 100 for them just to tell her what was wrong with her cat, no medication for the cat just 100 to get the cat looked at. I know my vet thats like 15 minutes away pretty much only looks at cats and dogs, all their stuff for sale in there is for cats and dogs and no other animal and the closest vet to me is two hours away in the city I don't drive and don't trust busses because of the kinds of people that could be on them so just taking my rats to a vet for every little thing that wrong would be a waste of money. Mind you I would never buy something like baytrail online and think its ok to find the dosage of it here, but if my vet gave it to me and the sounded unsure of the dosage I would come here to see what other people say their vets said to see if it sounded right or near there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

trematode said:


> First if all, I don't agree with the statement that you have to be over 18 to get a rat. I don't agree with buying rats from stores, period. If everyone had to go through an "adoption" process with rats, similar to what you would do with a shelter or rescue, you'd likely see less irresponsible owners and less abandoned rats. Just the fact that anyone can buy a rat regardless of knowledge is what leads to irresponsible owners. Supporting pet stores that sells animals leads to more irresponsible pet owners. There will always be crap going down on Craiglist, but pet stores are the biggest problem. If you don't support a pet store, they'll make less money and sell less animals to people who can't take care of them. Most of the unwanted pocket pets I have seen in the classifieds come from pet stores. Coincidence?
> 
> Secondly, it doesn't matter if a vet visit costs $20 or $100. If you cannot afford a necessary exam or euthanasia, you are irresponsible. I am a little tired of seeing people complain about how much it costs. It depends on where you live. Where I live, the average is $70 just for a rat to be seen. There is nothing I can do about it. Either I pay or my rat does not receive treatment. I can't use "but it's cheaper in other places!" as an excuse to not he my rat vetted. If I can't afford the $70+ additional costs, I can't afford the pet. The cost of living is higher here. The cost of the vet reflects that.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I agree with all of this. Firstly, 3 of the rats I have owned (2 at the moment) are from pet stores and they have been brilliant. Having no form of transport to visit a breeder and being new to rats, this was my only way of getting them. If a person chooses to buy rats from a pet store, so be it. That's their choice, no matter what moral consequences you may take from it. Secondly, of course if you're going to get rats, you should be prepared to pay out for vet fees and the like. But sometimes, things just creep up on you and you can be left in a tough place. Jobs are few and far between as it is at the moment. For example, what would you say to someone who say, has a boiler and it suddenly breaks down in Winter but the repair will cost say £200 but you just didn't have the money due to bills? Sometimes, these setbacks occur. I believe that yes, every owner should be prepared for these eventualities but it's not as black and white as this. I'll give you a personal example to explain: I had a rat called Storm, and she got a mammary tumour at a young age (just over 3 months). Rats are meant to get them much older. I had to have it removed, and then removed AGAIN alongside a spay a few months later. Does hardly having the money make me irresponsible for being burdened with a condition which was not meant to even have a chance of occurring that early in her life? I don't think so. Suddenly I had to have £130 at the ready within the space of 2 weeks ($200). Luckily I had it, but it was tough and very unexpected.

And finally, I can understand providing medical advice when you're not qualified isn't really right, but in some instances there isn't a problem. It's hardly life threatening to explain to someone that they need to get Baytril for a rat that's over 4 months of age, and then to direct them to say RatGuide. Yes, I'd also always recommend going to a vet to get said medicine and dosages but giving someone the idea of what they may need is not a bad thing at all. It's merely informing them and educating them.


----------



## Risika (Jun 22, 2013)

Just adding my two cents....

I live in an area that is more rural. I do have two vets in/around town. The first one charges $60 for an emergency visit. That is only getting in there, not the medications, not the things that go with it. I just recently dropped $250 because my Pomeranian decided to jump on the table (which she hadn't ever before) and drink some of my alcoholic drink and truly get drunk. Stumbling, almost fell of the couch. I called them up. It took over two hours to get into them. When I got there, they gave her peroxide to make her throw up (she didn't) and they wanted to keep her overnight. I asked if people would be around, no, they go home at night (which is understandable). Why would I leave my dog with no one to watch her condition? She could die and they wouldn't know until morning. I took her home with me to watch her.

The other vet in an emergency called back two days later to see why we had called...

Just a couple weeks ago I posted about a choking rat. (Turns out my Olive is allergic to tuna) I knew I'd get answers fast on here from people who have owned rats and might have seen this before. I did call the vets after hours number. After 15 minutes they called back and I asked if they saw rats. Their response, not really. Her advice - why not just wait it out. I mean, it is just a rat.

So yes, I will always ask for advice on here first.


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

I think there is a massive cultural difference between the UK and the US. My perception of this is that in the UK we go to the vets more, however it is relatively easy to find a decent vet in the UK and I've never had to travel a long distance to do so. We also have very little access to meds over here, we can't get antibiotics without seeing a vet so we have to see one. In the US your access to decent vets is not as good (it actually frightens me as I can't imagine having a 2 hour drive to see a vet) and your vets fees sound extortionate but you can buy more meds than we can so you are able to self-treat whereas we can't.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think there's a very healthy debate going on here and I don't have too much to add to it--a lot of good points have been made. I believe responsible pet ownership involves being able to pay vet bills--if you can't afford a vet you can't afford the pet. However, people's financial situations do change, and it's also a bit sad to deny someone the comfort and companionship of a pet just because they're in a tight place financially. It's a tough situation and I'm not sure we'll all ever agree on how it works out.

My one HUGE issue that I see a lot, though, and I've even seen here on this forum, is when people say they refuse to pay a $100+ vet bill for a $5 pet. That saddens me greatly. I don't believe the cost of the pet itself should also put a value on how much you are willing to spend on the pet. I mean, for goodness sake, the cage for that $5 pet probably costs $100 by itself, if it's a proper cage. There really isn't much that's cheap about owning a rat. Besides that, I've adopted rats for free and my parents' got their DOG for free. But you bet they still pay close to $1000 a year in basic vet bills for her because she's a member of the family and deserves to be properly cared for, just like my rats. Just like children, frankly. They cost nothing initially but cost a fortune in supplies and medical care. Pets are the same. It just really gets to me when people make the argument that an inexpensive pet should never cost them any amount of money.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I'm a little late to the conversation but I can't take my rats to the vet because my boyfriend's mom is a bloodsucking monster who drains me of every cent that comes into my possession. She charges ridiculous amounts of rent.
I'm practically a maid who pays her so I can clean her house (she has a daily list of chores for me)
On top of that I don't drive and the nearest exotic vet who will treat rats is really far away.
When Toast was extremely unwell with her ear infection I wanted to take her to the vet and so Zach called every emergency vet he could find. So after finding one an hour away we were about to go hop in the car with Toast. His mom stopped us and told us we couldn't go, that Toast had a stroke and there was NOTHING we could do and she was going to die.
Thank God petsmart has that Warranty. They got her medical attention with no cost to me though I gladly would have paid an arm and a leg for her. She is still with us today and have had no serious health issues since.
But being unemployed and rent building up it is near impossible to get past that woman.
She fancies herself an animal expert and acts like she knows everything about rats despite never having rats. I've caught her trying to feed them through the bars and I've gotten nipped a couple of times because she does it behind my back since she doesn't believe it encourages biting. Also caught her about to feed the rats things that could harm them.
But you get the idea, I did NOT get my rats knowing I wouldn't be able to take them to the vet. And I will NOT rehome them to someone who can for something I don't know will happen. 
I love my rats and could never give them up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I would also like to add that all the cars are hers and even though on top of rent she charges us weekly for use of the truck as well, she denies us access to the truck all the time. This woman is psychotic and believes everything can be treated at home and she would rather shove tetracycline down my rats throat than let me pay (with her apparent rent money) to take them to the vet. I do try to save money under the table for vet bills but as soon as she finds out I have money she takes it. 
I have to stock up on rat food, though she will actually buy rat food and bottled water for me. 
Right now I have a hundred saved up but it isn't for vet bills, it's to get out of here (which she is trying desperately to keep me from moving) so I can go back home where I will be able to afford my rats vet care. And yes the rats will be going with me, to live with my parents who actually care about an animals well being and treats them like family and not novelties.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

It's amazing how different the US and UK are. I feel really bad for you guys who have to travel so far. The vets here are in competition with each other there's at least 3 in every town with speciallists small animal vets, dog and cat vets, equine vets, farm vets.... They're just everywhere... But then I guess so are our universities so more vets in general I guess


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Crezzard said:


> It's amazing how different the US and UK are. I feel really bad for you guys who have to travel so far. The vets here are in competition with each other there's at least 3 in every town with speciallists small animal vets, dog and cat vets, equine vets, farm vets.... They're just everywhere... But then I guess so are our universities so more vets in general I guess
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



To be honest, I was pretty horrified too when I first came on here, however I soon realised that for many in the US they just don't have the options for vet care that we do. I couldn't honestly say whether I would keep rats if I was in the same situuation as many in the US but I suspect I would.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Maybe I am really lucky to live near bigger towns, but there are three vets within an hour that will see my rats - experience and pricing varies. I reached out to exotic vets, bird vets, exotic pet stores, exotic pet vendors and they helped. I don't think an hour is that bad driving, seeing as I commute 30 minutes to work and school.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Our most popular chain of pet store in the UK (for pet food, accessories, and also sale of small animals such as rats. Chinchillas, degus, hamsters and rabbits) is called pets at home and they have a vets there that we can nip in and see them without an appointment. Do you guys have one in 'petsmart'? I kinda guessed that'd be your equivalent of pets at home I've heard alot of you mention it... Or read should I say x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Some do, it is called Banfield. At mine, they have only one vet experienced in small animal care but will not provide surgery, only check ups and medicine.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Crezzard said:


> It's amazing how different the US and UK are. I feel really bad for you guys who have to travel so far. The vets here are in competition with each other there's at least 3 in every town with speciallists small animal vets, dog and cat vets, equine vets, farm vets.... They're just everywhere... But then I guess so are our universities so more vets in general I guess
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It seems to me that the UK actually cares about its animals. Is it mandatory for pet owners to have insurance for their pets?


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

The UK sounds amazing! I wanna go there -_-


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I think in the UK rodents and small animals are looked at as more of a meaningful pet then here in Canada and the US because here I've heard people call rodents disposable pets which is not true every rodent I have had as a pet I have had a strong connection to and don't just go buy another animal that's the same kind to "replace" it. But manly here I know vets specialize in dogs and cat and if you were take a rodent into them they would look at you like really your brining this in? Which I hate. But now all beta here take care of exotic animals and I think it's because rodents here are not looked at as pets like in the Uk are if it wasn't for people there posting videos on YouTube of guinea pigs and things you can teach them I wouldn't have thought about how special they really are. But besides that its not the insurance that's different or the vets but the popularity of the exotic animals and other rodents. When I search things on the Internet for rats and guinea pigs its all places in the UK or far away not the US or Canada that sell all these neat things for them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Mitsy said:


> I think in the UK rodents and small animals are looked at as more of a meaningful pet then here in Canada and the US because here I've heard people call rodents disposable pets which is not true every rodent I have had as a pet I have had a strong connection to and don't just go buy another animal that's the same kind to "replace" it. But manly here I know vets specialize in dogs and cat and if you were take a rodent into them they would look at you like really your brining this in? Which I hate. But now all beta here take care of exotic animals and I think it's because rodents here are not looked at as pets like in the Uk are if it wasn't for people there posting videos on YouTube of guinea pigs and things you can teach them I wouldn't have thought about how special they really are. But besides that its not the insurance that's different or the vets but the popularity of the exotic animals and other rodents. When I search things on the Internet for rats and guinea pigs its all places in the UK or far away not the US or Canada that sell all these neat things for them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My maternal grandmother called my girls filthy disgusting rodents. It pissed me off as pet rats are lovable and cleaner than their wild cousins.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I know people think that just because their rats their gross like the wild ones. I recently seen a comment on a video of someone saying a rat bit their family members friend while she was working in her garden and she got sick from it. So the pet rat on the video was gross and horrible because a wild rat bit this family members friend. It's like a wild rabbit and a pet rabbit people can see them as two different animals but not rats. I hate it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

As to Banfield I asked the one at my local PetSmart if they saw rats and the receptionist looked at me as though I had just grown an extra head. I'm lucky though since I live in a highly populated area so there is a vet 10 minutes from me who will see rats and dispense medications (although it is $60 a pop just for an exam). There are also 3 vets within a half hour/hour from me that will do exams and perform surgery. The other vets are also very expensive, this is why I am personally waiting to get rats. I want to make sure I have an adequate vet fund saved up for them. I can't stand to see any pet even a fish suffer. I understand that people's situations change and I am sympathetic to that. Especially since it's not easy to rehome any animal let alone a rat. If heavens forbid you couldn't keep your cat or dog anymore it is easier to find a sympathetic rescue or no kill shelter (at least in my area) or friend/relative who would be willing to take your animal than it is with rats or other pocket pets. I am not advocating dumping animals by any means. I have an extremely difficult cat who was given to me by my mother's friend in poor condition when she was a kitten. Her stomach was totally bloated with tapeworms and they had not sought medical attention for her. My free cat turned into a $300 kitty in no time. I didn't have money and I wasn't expecting that. I didn't have money but I was going to take her to the vet at any cost luckily my grandmother who absolutely adores cats paid for her vet bill. I'm convinced that something went wrong while my cat was still a kitten because she is "quirky" to say the least. For example she often cries for no reason at 3 am and hates strangers. There was a time when I felt I couldn't afford her but absolutely would not take her to the animal shelter because I was afraid she would be deemed unadoptable and euthanized. Plus she is absolutely bonded to my husband and I. She is my little lap cat even if she hates/is unpredictable with other people. So I understand both sides of this argument. Sorry if this is incomprehensible but it's late where I am and I'm pretty tired.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I would say perhaps things are different in the UK than the US, but not as much as you think. You have to remember that the rat fancy originated here, so it's no surprise that in general there's a lot more knowledge about rats, and a lot of approved breeders by the NFRS. Also, we tend to have more vets because as a whole, the UK is tiny compared to the US, so we have a greater concentration of vets in a smaller area. We also have the law that prohibits the feeding of live rats to snakes etc, so there's a lot less of the treating rats like rubbish because feeder bins just don't exist here.

The main pet chain we have here is called Pets At Home, and they were recently investigated by an agency called Watchdog who found that many of their pets were not being treated accordingly. As such, there has been a noticeable increase in the quality of rats in stores and also how they are treated. So I guess that's a good thing.
However, we still have the whole stigma of rats being "disgusting" and "horrible", just like any other place in the world. Don't think for a second that people don't have this view. I'm pretty certain if I took my girl Ellie on my shoulder just down the road or have her following me, if I bumped into a young person/thug they wouldn't hesitate to stamp on her. It's certainly not all rainbows here, believe me.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

CherryDawn89 said:


> It seems to me that the UK actually cares about its animals. Is it mandatory for pet owners to have insurance for their pets?


No it's not. We don't have that whole "insurance" culture over here.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

CherryDawn89 said:


> It seems to me that the UK actually cares about its animals. Is it mandatory for pet owners to have insurance for their pets?


It's not mandatory for cats and dogs but most people get pet insurance without even questioning it. I just wish it was available on smaller animals... I'd get it and know others who would. We have to have our horses insured though for public liability and accidental damage. Most professional stables will ask to see an owners FULL equine insurance before your allowed to move the horse on. I think it should be the same everywhere. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZoo (Jun 20, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> I just wish it wasn't $20 to see my dog, $80 for a parakeet, and $40 for a rat, at three different vets.


:dogs are less years in school there well known and are not exotic or small :birds are tiny, delicate, and finicky there exotics so a few more years of school and specialized equipment :rats are small animals and were generally considered pests for a long time the practice is newer they are smaller more school special equipment, but rats are hardier than birds therefore less expensive then an exotic more expensive than a "common" pet 

and a lot of time even with strict age limits it wont matter you can get them other places or from older friends and along with that sometimes its the parents who buy little pookie and refuse to pay anymore after they invested 45$ for the pet and supplies Or what if you bought a pet and your situations turn? or theres really not one available. We have a cheap cat and dog vet 2 mins from us but are exotic vet is about 1 hour away and incredibly expensive and dose poor work to say the least 

while I do agree there are a lot of dumb people who probably shouldn't be in the gene pool for mistreatment of animals somtimes there just no way to prevent it


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

TheZoo said:


> :dogs are less years in school there well known and are not exotic or small :birds are tiny, delicate, and finicky there exotics so a few more years of school and specialized equipment :rats are small animals and were generally considered pests for a long time the practice is newer they are smaller more school special equipment, but rats are hardier than birds therefore less expensive then an exotic more expensive than a "common" pet


There is a lot of misinformation in that statement.

Generally, vet students learn about cats, dogs and some production animals (usually horses and cows). They may learn some information on pocket pets during their generalized classes such as nutrition and handling.

If someone wants to focus on a specific group of animals, whether it be cats, dogs, horses, exotics, lab animals, etc, they chose their electives to fit their focus.

If a veterinarian wants to go all the way and become board-certified, it probably requires extra schooling or an internship or residency.

Vet students, unlike med students, don't have to pursue a residency. Once they are done their 4 years, they can practice medicine.

There are older vets out there who are comfortable treating pocket pets because they have dealt with them for a large number of years in private practice.

There are vets who are comfortable seeing pocket pets based on the general courses they have taken in vet school.

There are vets who are studied after vet school to become board-certified specialists. Since they went to school longer and are higher in demand, they can charge more for their services.

Vet school alone can cost up to $200 000 (or more) in the states depending on your residency and what school you chose. To get in, you need to at least complete a 4 year degree (which can also be pricey depending on the situation). People who are interested in specializing after school either have to pay, don't get paid, or they are paid a meager wage to become certified or specialized.

Also, there is an over-abundance of new grads. More and more students are specializing in attempt to secure themselves a job that pays off their massive loans.

In Canada, we are a little more fortunate here. Tuition is cheaper and there is demand for veterinarians. Still, if a grad wants to go out of their way to specialize, expect to pay a bit more for their services on average.

You can also become specialized or board-certified in other areas of vet med, not limited to exotics. Pathology, surgery, reproduction, lab animal, nutrition, public health, behaviour, zoo animal... etc. Some of these specialties also apply to Fluffy the cat, Fido the dog or the cow on your dinner plate, not just pocket pets.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

It is easy to create a post like this when you have the money to venture to the vet whenever you need to. If pet ownership was limited to those with money, there would be few pet owners.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm 20, a college student who is considered independent and thus receives no parental financial aid. I pay my own rent and other costs. I have a lot of student debt already, and more to come when I move on to graduate school. I only work part-time (20-25 hours a week, thanks to the new health care law restrictions) and am paid minimum wage.

I only own pets that are within my financial bracket of affordability. I have an older dog that I have owned since I was 13 and four parakeets. On top of that, I have two rats - and if I am stuck in between paychecks, I use my emergency medical credit care.

In my eyes, it is like having a child. If you had a child you wouldn't seek medical care for when necessary, they would take it from you. Hopefully, you would indebt yourself to care for them if it was necessary. My pets are my kids -- the moment I can no longer provide necessary care, I hope someone would take them away.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Meanwhile in Nova Scotia, people on social assistance are allowed to have up to 2 cats. I am educated with a full-time job and I can't afford our cat without the help of pet insurance, my credit card and my boyfriend's finances.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

nanashi7 said:


> I'm 20, a college student who is considered independent and thus receives no parental financial aid. I pay my own rent and other costs. I have a lot of student debt already, and more to come when I move on to graduate school. I only work part-time (20-25 hours a week, thanks to the new health care law restrictions) and am paid minimum wage.
> 
> I only own pets that are within my financial bracket of affordability. I have an older dog that I have owned since I was 13 and four parakeets. On top of that, I have two rats - and if I am stuck in between paychecks, I use my emergency medical credit care.
> 
> In my eyes, it is like having a child. If you had a child you wouldn't seek medical care for when necessary, they would take it from you. Hopefully, you would indebt yourself to care for them if it was necessary. My pets are my kids -- the moment I can no longer provide necessary care, I hope someone would take them away.


My pets are my kids too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

I guess I'm lucky, me vet gives me a discount and offers free euth for all pets that need it for actual reasons (she won't put an animal down if he's just old but in perfect health for example)

Normally a rat visit to a vet here is $80 and an X-ray is $150 
I get my check ups for a flat rate of $60 for my five rats if I bring them all at once and only $75 for an X-ray.

I have been using the same vet since my family got a dog when I was seven so I'm thinking that plays a huge role considering I am 21 now. 

I have a credit card that is used only in emergencies for vet care.

But not everyone is so lucky.

We should always try and be prepared.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

There is no pet insurance in Canada for rats.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

DustyRat said:


> There is no pet insurance in Canada for rats.


Sadly there isn't. I've looked to no avail.

Hence the credit card.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

trematode said:


> Meanwhile in Nova Scotia, people on social assistance are allowed to have up to 2 cats. I am educated with a full-time job and I can't afford our cat without the help of pet insurance, my credit card and my boyfriend's finances.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is probably not for everyone but can you explain to me what social assistants is? And is it someone gets put on? Because I've never heard of it before an live in Nova Scotia and have never heard anything about some kind of assistants plan or company if it is having a limit on how many animals someone can own. Because we do not pay for a pet insurance and don't have anything we have to pay for other then the cats food and treats and other medications also the vet if they have to go there but none have except for being fixed when they were with the SPCA also as Dustyrat said there is no rat insurance in Canada and if there is I can't find anything about it or heard of it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Mitsy said:


> This is probably not for everyone but can you explain to me what social assistants is? And is it someone gets put on? Because I've never heard of it before an live in Nova Scotia and have never heard anything about some kind of assistants plan or company if it is having a limit on how many animals someone can own. Because we do not pay for a pet insurance and don't have anything we have to pay for other then the cats food and treats and other medications also the vet if they have to go there but none have except for being fixed when they were with the SPCA also as Dustyrat said there is no rat insurance in Canada and if there is I can't find anything about it or heard of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Social assistance is welfare.

For people that are having a hard time finically they will give you money, rent, food, etc. it's a very small amount of money. I was on it for a while an only got $400 a month to live on.

However, I was never told I could only have two animals...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Ohh ok and I'm just not aware of all the different welfare companies then and yes I don't believe there is a limit on how many animals you can have a family members girlfriend was on it and she had four cats and a dog and bunnie.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Mitsy said:


> Ohh ok and I'm just not aware of all the different welfare companies then and yes I don't believe there is a limit on how many animals you can have a family members girlfriend was on it and she had four cats and a dog and bunnie.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm pretty sure there's only social assistance and then rental housing supplement.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Umm I think there's one more but I'm just not sure what it is called. Maybe I'm thinking of something else


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

DustyRat said:


> It is easy to create a post like this when you have the money to venture to the vet whenever you need to. If pet ownership was limited to those with money, there would be few pet owners.


I created this post because I don't agree that a seriously sick pet shouldn't visit the vet because the owner can't afford it! I am by no means well off - I am a bed saleswoman, me and my boyfriend have just bought our first house together, we can't even afford curtains or food most days we are broke. The cars sat on the driveway because we can't afford petrol till pay day my bank balance is £0. However, my pets bank balance is very very healthy but I will never dip into it unless its for them. My post wasn't intended to be rude to anyone. Just really helpful advice to say start a savings account just for vet visits because we all know they can get expensive but its our responsibility to provide vetinary care for our pets!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Crezzard said:


> I created this post because I don't agree that a seriously sick pet shouldn't visit the vet because the owner can't afford it! I am by no means well off - I am a bed saleswoman, me and my boyfriend have just bought our first house together, we can't even afford curtains or food most days we are broke. The cars sat on the driveway because we can't afford petrol till pay day my bank balance is £0. However, my pets bank balance is very very healthy but I will never dip into it unless its for them. My post wasn't intended to be rude to anyone. Just really helpful advice to say start a savings account just for vet visits because we all know they can get expensive but its our responsibility to provide vetinary care for our pets!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think I'm going to start saving money when my next big paycheck comes in (October unfortunately  ) so that I can take my ratties to the vet if either one of them is sick but still alive by then. But thank you for the advice regardless. It is helpful to us "newbies".


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

Crezzard said:


> I created this post because I don't agree that a seriously sick pet shouldn't visit the vet because the owner can't afford it! I am by no means well off - I am a bed saleswoman, me and my boyfriend have just bought our first house together, we can't even afford curtains or food most days we are broke. The cars sat on the driveway because we can't afford petrol till pay day my bank balance is £0. However, my pets bank balance is very very healthy but I will never dip into it unless its for them. My post wasn't intended to be rude to anyone. Just really helpful advice to say start a savings account just for vet visits because we all know they can get expensive but its our responsibility to provide vetinary care for our pets!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah this post did spiral out of control. I just re-read the first post. I feel it was more of a reaction to some other rat blogs/pet that have had me face palm. Some websites on rat owner ship stright up lie to you how much rats cost too so it may surprise first time rat owners how much vet care they may need. Some people don't think rats are worth taking to a vet and some vets don't know anything about rats. This goes doubly for a parent that buys one for their kids. I did not expect my 3month old rat to need a visit in the first month but taking care of pugs back home, I just see my pets as ticking time bombs of health issues. (I will never buy pugs for me, ever.)

What is great about this forum is that it is a safe place to ask questions and get advice. Sometimes something that seems severe is not what it seems, after you had a few scares sometimes its better to ask before you throw money. More so when many many vets out there have little experiance with rats.

To be honest, I do believe you should wait to get a pet if an emergency vet visit is out of the question. Not just for the pets sake but for your own wallet. I have in the past, paid for my aunts pugs emergency surgery while avoiding the doctor for myself. We, as a family, did not expect to be poor (poor because of sickness in the family) when we picked them up 8yrs ago but life happens. I'm in an apt because we lost the house. I think it is good advice to put money to the side if you are picking up a pet or taking care of any life form. Its a life form. Money can always be found somewhere, they print more of it every day but your pet it one of a kind and nothing (including you and your own health) should suffer for the sake of money.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

It did spiral out of control, but because there's so many different things about having money and the money to even save up to have it for extra expenses like vet bills and other people bringing in other topics that they don't like about it or trying to back up people that don't have the savings so I guess in the end it did but it didn't 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

Mitsy said:


> It did spiral out of control, but because there's so many different things about having money and the money to even save up to have it for extra expenses like vet bills and other people bringing in other topics that they don't like about it or trying to back up people that don't have the savings so I guess in the end it did but it didn't
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


True, money gets peoples emotions going no matter what subject, more so during these times.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Everyone has an "excuse" it seems. Who cares if your vet is cheap or expensive? If you're well off or in a tough situation?

Hopefully everyone who commented on here has the heart to get their animal medical care if they really really need it. Hopefully they can recognize when their animal suffering and do what is best in that situation with what they have.

Hopefully everyone who commented on here are willing to stand up for themselves and their animals if they really need medical care.

Hopefully no one who commented has an at-home euthanasia kit because they can't afford to have their pet put to sleep if the situation is bad and too costly for them to treat. (Just reminiscing of past threads that have made me headdesk)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trouble and Xanax (Jun 20, 2013)

I read this thread and it just brought to mind an incident I found to be crazy. I took in hamsters from my sister that had no business having them. Mom is the only one I kept and she needed surgery because she had a necrotic abscess that needed lanced, drained, and stitched. I took her to the main small animal/exotic vet here and was expecting just a pretty much straight forward ok here is how much we charge for this type of situation. Instead I got looked at like I was crazy and told he could do the surgery for around $100.00 if I really wanted to go that route. Ok, the hamster smelled like she was rotting and hey she actually was rotting, I am like what other route is there here, how long will the surgery take? He was really really hesitant to tell me how much he would charge for the surgery. It just blew my mind cause that type of pet is what they specialize in.(small animal/exotic/pocket pets) 

Disposable pets, how most people see small animals, sad really.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

When I went to the exotic vet, it was birds, guinea pigs and rabbits. 

When they saw I was bringing rats in, people in the waiting room had the typical reaction ("ew!" "aren't they diseased?" "how can you even own a rat?!"). Everyone wanted to know why I was paying $200 to get my rat neutered when he would only live like another two years; why didn't I just take one of my rats back to the breeder who messed up their genders and exchange it!?
Nobody could understand that the minute I saw the pictures of my rats, I became attached. Even before then, building their cage, I was already attached. They said it's just a RAT and it would die in two years.


----------

